# What are your favorite VPS related websites?



## MannDude (Dec 19, 2013)

Figured it'd be nice to compile a list of all things VPS related and things that'd be relevant to the interest of those with VPSes (System admin blogs, Linux news stuff, etc). Please respond with additional links and I'll add them to this post. 

I'll start:


DailyServerDeals.com - For VPS and dedicated server deals! (shameless plug)
LowEndTalk.com - Despite them *removing* posts with vpsBoard links in it, they've got occasional alright content. I'll be the bigger man and allow a link to them. 
LowEndBox.com - Not as good as it used to be, but alright for affordable, often oversold VPSes in typical locations. Occasional gem pops up here and there.
WebHostingTalk.com - The largest web-hosting industry forum. You probably already know about WHT.
Command Line Magic - One of my favorite Twitter accounts. Cool Unix/Linux Command Line tricks you can use in 140 characters or less.
Reddit.com/r/sysadmin - General system admin articles, news and discussion
Reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport - Comical and painstaking tales from tech support workers (all industries)
Reddit.com/r/cablefail - Will make you cringe.
LowEndGuide.com - Forget who owns this site, but it has some good content.
Raymii - Lots of VPS tutorials and guides!
cyberciti.biz - Linux Tips and Tutorials (desktop and server)
Linode Library - Great resource of tutorials. I actually use this often.
Digital Ocean KB - Another excellent source of tutorials for VPS items.
GeekaHost - VPS hosting reviews


Add some more


----------



## notFound (Dec 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> LowEndGuide.com - Forget who owns this site, but it has some good content.


 

@Mikho


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

I like and approve this post!

Left out the big industry daddy webhostingtalk.com.

and... I like vpsboard.com

Am I allowed to post that link here or will the moderators delete my comment and ban me?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Dec 19, 2013)

Came across a couple of useful posts from https://raymii.org/s/


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Dec 19, 2013)

Basic Linux help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/


----------



## texteditor (Dec 19, 2013)

not updated as often as it used to be, but the Linode Library has some concise tutorials for setup up common services

https://library.linode.com/


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

Can't forget this amassing stockpile of reference material from Digital Ocean:

https://www.digitalocean.com/community/


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 19, 2013)

Of the top of my head:


vpsBoard
HowtoForge _(plus their forums)_

The DigitalOcean Help & Community _(contains helpful how-to's, et cetera)_
Government Security _(somewhat dead these days, but used to be a good resource for security related topics)_
LET
But there's so much more.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 19, 2013)

k0nsl said:


> Of the top of my head:
> 
> 
> HowtoForge _(plus their forums)_


I've always found HowtoForge's content and organization to be very hit-or-miss


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 19, 2013)

vpsboard 

Everything else is pretty much books/web searches.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm honestly surprised at how many tutorials and what not DigitalOcean has. Most of my problems have been solved by simply consulting them.


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> I'm honestly surprised at how many tutorials and what not DigitalOcean has. Most of my problems have been solved by simply consulting them.


 They pay for tutorials.


----------



## fapvps (Dec 19, 2013)

I like http://geekahost.com and I really wish more providers participated.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 19, 2013)

Updated the list


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll add:

BIN63; Stan and Moe’s Survival Guides.

Quite good, with much focus on FreeBSD.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 20, 2013)

international vps research: http://www.exoticvps.com

for low ram cheap vps I visit LES not LEB: http://www.lowendstock.com

for reviews of Dutch providers: http://www.ispgids.com and http://www.webhosters.nl

for Linux related information: man [options] [keyword(s)]


----------



## joshuatly (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.putdispenserhere.com/


----------



## spry (Dec 20, 2013)

If Not True Then False (http://www.if-not-true-then-false.com/) — Some 'meaty' tutorials resides here.

HostingFU (http://hostingfu.com/) — No posts as of recent, but it sure contains several decent tips & tutorials that would be of a great help.


----------



## jebat_ks (Dec 20, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> *Basic* Linux help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/


Jokes on you~

I work with many _seasoned_ sysadmin and nixcraft is always open in our tab  ^_^


----------

